# Outdoor season



## Bow Predator (Oct 19, 2010)

This has to be one of the slowest threads on Archerytalk..


----------



## ItsOddball (May 9, 2014)

Tell me about it. xD


----------



## hunting_4_life (Mar 19, 2007)

Going to have to agree but shooting some 3-d myself


----------

